# "New" Mod 100 .40 cal



## bronsondant1 (Aug 17, 2010)

So, I just boughtt my first handgun and I have two questions. 1. is Taurus known for packing and shipping their guns with a ton of gunk and stuff all over their innards? 2. How can I tell if the gun I bought is really "new" like the dealer claims?

I honestly did not expect my new handgun to be as filthy as it was. I spent an hour cleaning it last night and will have to hit it again in a day or so after letting it soak a bit. It was gunky, rusty, and just generally full of crap. Is this normal for new guns?

After cleaning it, and taking a closer look at the parts, it seems to me that there is excessive grooving and wear that I also did not expect. Along the inside of the slide there are wear patterns that remind me of what the 92F's I got issued in the Army looked like. Is this common also?

I guess I expected a new gun to look like it had never been fired (other than the one forensic round). 

What do you guys think?


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

I would NOT expect a brand new in the box gun to have rust and wear.


----------



## bronsondant1 (Aug 17, 2010)

I am supposed to go shoot it for the first time today. I am going to have them look at it and see what they say. I may post some pics......


----------



## Leo (Jul 1, 2010)

I bought a couple of Taurus pistols, a PT145 3rd gen and a 24/7 Pro Compact .45. Both had oil and grease all over them out of the boxes. I field stripped to clean them before shooting the 1st time. I remember I only saw the bright spots (slight wear patterns) in the locations where the slide made contact with the frame after the 1st shooting and that's normal. I didn't see rust & wear before that.


----------



## bronsondant1 (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks for the input. I looked into it a little more and talked to the dealer yesterday. Their take is that the wear patterns are probably do to customers handling the gun and testing the slide action over a period of time....which I can see being plausible. 

They also said that Taurus is known for shipping their stuff in a lot gunk......eh, not a biggie I guess. Nothing a good cleaning didnt take care of.

I did verify the mfg date as May of this year so it most likely is not a used weapon.

On another note, I put 150 rounds thru it last night and damn it feels good. I am more used to the 9mm so it is going to take a little time to get used to the "beef" of the .40 but it shoots well and I think I am going to really enjoy it.


P.S. I am very out of practice.....;-)


----------

